# Seeing your GP may not be so easy in future



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Another permanent change being brought about under the pretext of the Corona virus. Now the Andalucian Health Service have announced that they will be continuing to require patients wanting to see their GP to phone for an appointment (rather than making the appointment online or via the app) and there will then be a filtering process to decided whether a face to face consultation is needed or not. I imagine this will be more problematic for those patients who don't speak Spanish.

https://www.diariosur.es/malaga-capital/medico-familia-centros-20200609205052-nt.html


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have used the salud responde app to request an appointment with GP. On rack occasion I was called back on two occasions by An english speaking doctor, and once by my own GP. She does not speak Spanish but I do so no problem. 

She left a request for me to get an
Appointment with a specialist. I went to the reception and collected the request. A couple of days later I was called to say I have the appointment for 30th June. 

All worked very smoothly.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

We found this out. Went to book an appointment and was told Doc would call. Our Spanish is not good enough to explain symptoms and Doc had no English. He arranged for an interpreter to call us to get all the symptoms. Then we had to book at the Docs, all worked out well.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Moyra said:


> We found this out. Went to book an appointment and was told Doc would call. Our Spanish is not good enough to explain symptoms and Doc had no English. He arranged for an interpreter to call us to get all the symptoms. Then we had to book at the Docs, all worked out well.


I'm glad it worked for you out in the end, but this new system is just so much more complicated (from the patient's point of view, it may well be more convenient for the staff and no doubt cheaper when it means that eventually they will be employing fewer doctors in primary care) than the previous system where within seconds we could book an appointment via either the website or the app, and choose a time convenient for us from the slots available. I was always singing the praises of this system and saying how great it was, and now it is gone.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

I went into my health center this morning in Almunecar ( Granada) and was told to use the app to make an appointment , The app asks me for my phone number so presumably I will get a call back. My Spanish is very limited , certainly not good enough to describe symptoms . Has anybody else had the same experience as Moyra where an interpreter has phoned back ? thanks


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I must say I have used the the ‘new’ system four now times and found it better than before. New Meds prescribed and renewed repeat prescriptions and a referral to a consultant without spending time with GP. 

Most conversations have been in english a couple in Spanish, I
can get by.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Juan C said:


> I must say I have used the the ‘new’ system four now times and found it better than before. New Meds prescribed and renewed repeat prescriptions and a referral to a consultant without spending time with GP.
> 
> Most conversations have been in english a couple in Spanish, I
> can get by.


I really don't like the idea of doctors prescribing new medication without seeing the patient.

I'm going to use the app. I don't have a smartphone but my husband does and we can register more than one person with the app on his phone, which I've just done. It's easier than trying to get through on the phone. Still have to wait for a call back though, whereas before we could always get an appointment within a couple of hours, the health centre is just around the corner and we could be in and out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I take your point. 

In my case my GP has known me for over 15 years and of course has 
my medical récords to hand. 

When I described symptoms which could well be cancer of the throat, as if unhas been sitting in front of her, she did not hesitate to 
make the referral.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Juan C said:


> I take your point.
> 
> In my case my GP has known me for over 15 years and of course has
> my medical récords to hand.
> ...


We must be grateful for small (well not so small really) mercies I suppose. I'm glad you got your appointment with the specialist so quickly and hope the outcome will be good.

I had an email from a friend in the UK this morning - she had a couple of follow up appointments scheduled at her local hospital in August. They "have been put back due to Covid19" she has been told - until August 2021.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Well, medical practices are dealing with the virus and clearly have to limit the number of patients who attend in person. This is pretty much what happens in France. Really, what on earth would one expect? Surely people don't want to go in and potentially catch the virus, or perhaps worse still the staff catch the virus.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Well, medical practices are dealing with the virus and clearly have to limit the number of patients who attend in person. This is pretty much what happens in France. Really, what on earth would one expect? Surely people don't want to go in and potentially catch the virus, or perhaps worse still the staff catch the virus.


The point was that it has been announced that this will be the system adopted for permanent use now, not anything to do with the virus, on the grounds of "efficiency" which in my opinion means they will cut the number of doctors working in primary care. It is certainly not more efficient than the old, excellent system for me when it means that I wait at least 24 hours for a doctor to call me back who may then decide that I still need to go in for a face to face appointment, rather than my making an appointment online then going to see the doctor a couple of hours later (which was always the case). Indeed my husband once went online for an appointment at 10.00 am on a Monday (after having been in paid all weekend), saw the doctor at 11.55 who sent him to Urgencias at the hospital. Including seeing the doctor, the journey to and from the hospital, booking in, being triaged, seeing a doctor, having blood test, ECG and x-ray, seeing the doctor again to get the results and a prescription, and seeing a nurse to have a cannula removed the whole thing took 2.5 hours. We will never see that again if we are still waiting for a call back from the doctor after 24 hours (the system says they will call back within 48 hours). That is a worsening of the service level in anybody's book, no matter how they try to spin it as "efficiency" and I repeat it is nothing to do with the virus, the newspaper article I linked to in the OP had a health service spokeman quoted as saying they had been considering doing this for at least a year. It is just being pushed through conveniently on the back of the virus when people have co-operated with waiting for a call back because of the need to keep the number of patients in the health centres to a minimum.


----------



## Ramalamadingdong (May 26, 2020)

Not everyone has a telephone, computer or internet. Some people have to live hand to mouth. Shall we pretend they do not exist?

The more restrictive the doctors the more busy the A&E.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> The point was that it has been announced that this will be the system adopted for permanent use now, not anything to do with the virus, on the grounds of "efficiency" which in my opinion means they will cut the number of doctors working in primary care. It is certainly not more efficient than the old, excellent system for me when it means that I wait at least 24 hours for a doctor to call me back who may then decide that I still need to go in for a face to face appointment, rather than my making an appointment online then going to see the doctor a couple of hours later (which was always the case). Indeed my husband once went online for an appointment at 10.00 am on a Monday (after having been in paid all weekend), saw the doctor at 11.55 who sent him to Urgencias at the hospital. Including seeing the doctor, the journey to and from the hospital, booking in, being triaged, seeing a doctor, having blood test, ECG and x-ray, seeing the doctor again to get the results and a prescription, and seeing a nurse to have a cannula removed the whole thing took 2.5 hours. We will never see that again if we are still waiting for a call back from the doctor after 24 hours (the system says they will call back within 48 hours). That is a worsening of the service level in anybody's book, no matter how they try to spin it as "efficiency" and I repeat it is nothing to do with the virus, the newspaper article I linked to in the OP had a health service spokeman quoted as saying they had been considering doing this for at least a year. It is just being pushed through conveniently on the back of the virus when people have co-operated with waiting for a call back because of the need to keep the number of patients in the health centres to a minimum.


But do you really think the virus is about to disappear any time soon? Do you really think that Spain has not lost front line medical staff during the crisis? Do you think that front line medical staff who have lost their lives or who will no longer be able to work can be replaced any time soon - it actually takes many years of training :confused2:

So for a significant number of years to come this surely has to be the only way forward for Spain.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Ramalamadingdong said:


> Not everyone has a telephone, computer or internet. Some people have to live hand to mouth. Shall we pretend they do not exist?
> 
> The more restrictive the doctors the more busy the A&E.


No one is suggesting these people do not exist, indeed most of them have either relied on A&E or not sought medical assistance at all.

So your point is what exactly?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

And Lynn R you could always go to A&E in such circumstances, in fact I have no idea why you would not do so nor why your husband would just suffer throughout the weekend.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> And Lynn R you could always go to A&E in such circumstances, in fact I have no idea why you would not do so nor why your husband would just suffer throughout the weekend.


If we want your advice as to whether to go to A&E we will ask for it, but don't hold your breath. We are not the kind of people who would go to A&E unless we think it is a genuine emergency, a fracture, a suspected heart attack or stroke, loss of consciousness, or something of that order. 

The A&E Departments here will often ask if a patient has been to their local ambulatorio first (if they present at a time when they are open) and redirect them there if they haven't. If you turn up with a "papel" from the GP, they do not.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> But do you really think the virus is about to disappear any time soon? Do you really think that Spain has not lost front line medical staff during the crisis? Do you think that front line medical staff who have lost their lives or who will no longer be able to work can be replaced any time soon - it actually takes many years of training :confused2:
> 
> So for a significant number of years to come this surely has to be the only way forward for Spain.


I repeat, their own spokesperson said they had been wanting to bring in this system for over a year, ie well before any front line medical staff had been lost. Spain trains more doctors and nurses than the public and private sectors combined can employ in their own country, hence why so many have gone to work abroad during and since the last recession.

By the way, 55 doctors in the whole of Spain have tragically lost their lives to the virus. This article lists them all, where they were from and in what capacity they worked. 16 of them worked in primary care, and none of those worked in Andalucia, which is the Health Service I posted had made this telephone triage a permanent feature from now on. So that is in no way a reason for it.

https://www.elespanol.com/reportaje...virus-asciende-doble-oficial/490202041_0.html


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> I repeat, their own spokesperson said they had been wanting to bring in this system for over a year, ie well before any front line medical staff had been lost. Spain trains more doctors and nurses than the public and private sectors combined can employ in their own country, hence why so many have gone to work abroad during and since the last recession.
> 
> By the way, 55 doctors in the whole of Spain have tragically lost their lives to the virus. This article lists them all, where they were from and in what capacity they worked. 16 of them worked in primary care, and none of those worked in Andalucia, which is the Health Service I posted had made this telephone triage a permanent feature from now on. So that is in no way a reason for it.
> 
> https://www.elespanol.com/reportaje...virus-asciende-doble-oficial/490202041_0.html


Very bizarre Google auto-translate of the article you posted. (I understand why but still odd to see)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I repeat, their own spokesperson said they had been wanting to bring in this system for over a year, ie well before any front line medical staff had been lost. Spain trains more doctors and nurses than the public and private sectors combined can employ in their own country, hence why so many have gone to work abroad during and since the last recession.
> 
> By the way, 55 doctors in the whole of Spain have tragically lost their lives to the virus. This article lists them all, where they were from and in what capacity they worked. 16 of them worked in primary care, and none of those worked in Andalucia, which is the Health Service I posted had made this telephone triage a permanent feature from now on. So that is in no way a reason for it.
> 
> https://www.elespanol.com/reportaje...virus-asciende-doble-oficial/490202041_0.html


I agree with you that it would be a step backwards if this new system were to continue and I hope it won't (although like you and for the same reasons I fear it will).

During lockdown I used the phone service once to request a repeat prescription which I got, for one year. My prescription has up to now been renewed for six months and each time I've asked for renewal I've had a proper consultation at the surgery. 

In the twelve years I've been registered at my consultorio I've nearly always got an appointment within forty-eight hours. Once I asked for an appointment and was told to have a cafelito in the next-door café and come back in half-an-hour. Not relevant to health, I know, but I'll miss chatting with the receptionist and others waiting to see one of the two doctors there. I've made two friends through chatting in the surgery.

Of course things have to change because of the virus, I'm not daft. But whilst there are some who think a new, gentle, caring world will emerge from this experience I think it's more likely that PP/Vox/Ciudadanos controlled regions like Andalucia now will find stealthy ways to make cuts and reduce services.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree with you that it would be a step backwards if this new system were to continue and I hope it won't (although like you and for the same reasons I fear it will).
> 
> During lockdown I used the phone service once to request a repeat prescription which I got, for one year. My prescription has up to now been renewed for six months and each time I've asked for renewal I've had a proper consultation at the surgery.
> 
> ...


I suspect our trade union background makes us attuned to cutting through the spin and ******** about "rationalisation of services" and "efficiency" to what it's really all about - saving money and the needs of the patient come a distant second.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The right-wing coalition currently running the Junta de Andalucia are making a succession of cuts to health, social services and education spending, despite their pre-election promises. This will undoubtedly be one of them and would have happened with or without the virus. A number of health centres are also seeing their opening hours reduced.

https://www.elplural.com/autonomias...sanidad-andaluza-recorta-enfermeras_234273102

https://www.elplural.com/autonomias...s-salud-tardes-pide-abrir-fronteras_241804102


----------



## Ramalamadingdong (May 26, 2020)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree with you that it would be a step backwards if this new system were to continue and I hope it won't (although like you and for the same reasons I fear it will).
> 
> During lockdown I used the phone service once to request a repeat prescription which I got, for one year. My prescription has up to now been renewed for six months and each time I've asked for renewal I've had a proper consultation at the surgery.
> 
> ...


Part of the purpose of the doctors’ surgery is to reduce the need of hospitals having to deal with non urgent and unnecessary medical conditions.

A doctor’s surgery is not a substitute for online dating.:ranger:


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> Well, medical practices are dealing with the virus and clearly have to limit the number of patients who attend in person. This is pretty much what happens in France. Really, what on earth would one expect? Surely people don't want to go in and potentially catch the virus, or perhaps worse still the staff catch the virus.


I'm just catching up with this thread so apologies beforehand if I'm repeating anything that's been said in reference to EH's post or anyone else's post.
All through this pandemic I have been able to phone my doctors cabinet and request an appt. I have not had to wait for more than 24hrs to see my doctor (or as has happened last week a locum), I do realise that I'm more fortunate than others in France as my local medical and hospital services are exceptional. There is one item on my prescription that the pharmacie will not fill and I _ have_ to go to the docs to get it refilled.
I sometimes read with horror the medicines and pills you can buy over the counter in Spain and wonder why antibiotics and other such medicine is freely available when the majority of people have no idea how to take and use them correctly.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> I'm just catching up with this thread so apologies beforehand if I'm repeating anything that's been said in reference to EH's post or anyone else's post.
> All through this pandemic I have been able to phone my doctors cabinet and request an appt. I have not had to wait for more than 24hrs to see my doctor (or as has happened last week a locum),* I do realise that I'm more fortunate than others in France* as my local medical and hospital services are exceptional. There is one item on my prescription that the pharmacie will not fill and I _ have_ to go to the docs to get it refilled.
> I sometimes read with horror the medicines and pills you can buy over the counter in Spain and wonder why antibiotics and other such medicine is freely available when the majority of people have no idea how to take and use them correctly.


You are particularly fortunate in that regard, as not only is it not the case across France, it is becoming pretty much the norm that it is not the case, although I guess there is always SOS Médecins for emergencies if you can get through and are then prepared to wait a very long time, often until the next day.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tigerlillie said:


> I sometimes read with horror the medicines and pills you can buy over the counter in Spain and wonder why antibiotics and other such medicine is freely available when the majority of people have no idea how to take and use them correctly.


Antibiotics used to be freely available to buy OTC in Spain, but haven't been for some years now. Last year there was also a clampdown on painkillers, and 1000mg paracetamol or 600mg ibuprofen, for example, is not supposed to be available OTC either. I'm sure some pharmacies do flout the regulations, but most of them will refuse to sell these without a prescription.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Antibiotics used to be freely available to buy OTC in Spain, but haven't been for some years now. Last year there was also a clampdown on painkillers, and 1000mg paracetamol or 600mg ibuprofen, for example, is not supposed to be available OTC either. I'm sure some pharmacies do flout the regulations, but most of them will refuse to sell these without a prescription.


Although I'm not doubting you Lynn there have been a few posts on this forum asking how to obtain these drugs (and others besides which are/should only be available if prescribed correctly) without prescription and the answers have not been backwards in coming forwards.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> You are particularly fortunate in that regard, as not only is it not the case across France, it is becoming pretty much the norm that it is not the case, although I guess there is always SOS Médecins for emergencies if you can get through and are then prepared to wait a very long time, often until the next day.


I have only just seen your post EH ... I somehow bypassed it ... yes I am really fortunate in there seems to be in a 20 km radius of me circa 10/12 doctors, several nurses' cabinets, a few dentists and I've also heard rumours that it's not that difficult to get an optometrists appt


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ramalamadingdong said:


> Part of the purpose of the doctors’ surgery is to reduce the need of hospitals having to deal with non urgent and unnecessary medical conditions.
> 
> A doctor’s surgery is not a substitute for online dating.:ranger:


If you read my post carefully instead of snapping to bait you would have noted the phrase: not relevant to health.

Your two posts have contributed nothing to this discussion. Do you have a point to make ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I suspect our trade union background makes us attuned to cutting through the spin and ******** about "rationalisation of services" and "efficiency" to what it's really all about - saving money and the needs of the patient come a distant second.


Indeed!!

And all governments/local authorities try it on, regardless of political allegiance.

One reason why I'd prefer Unions to cut ties with the Labour Party in the UK.

It's different here, at least in my PSOE branch. No Union input whatsoever although one of our PSOE concejales runs the local CCOO office.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Antibiotics used to be freely available to buy OTC in Spain, but haven't been for some years now. Last year there was also a clampdown on painkillers, and 1000mg paracetamol or 600mg ibuprofen, for example, is not supposed to be available OTC either. I'm sure some pharmacies do flout the regulations, but most of them will refuse to sell these without a prescription.





Tigerlillie said:


> Although I'm not doubting you Lynn there have been a few posts on this forum asking how to obtain these drugs (and others besides which are/should only be available if prescribed correctly) without prescription and the answers have not been backwards in coming forwards.


They haven't been available OTC *LEGALLY* for some years. 

Yes some farmacias will still sell them, but they risk their licence by doing so. 

The same with paracetamol over 500mg since just a few months ago.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Antibiotics used to be freely available to buy OTC in Spain, but haven't been for some years now. Last year there was also a clampdown on painkillers, and 1000mg paracetamol or 600mg ibuprofen, for example, is not supposed to be available OTC either. I'm sure some pharmacies do flout the regulations, but most of them will refuse to sell these without a prescription.


Yes I can confirm some pharmacies continue to sell antibiotics OTC as I was able to purchase some in April for an underlying health condition.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

emlyn said:


> Yes I can confirm some pharmacies continue to sell antibiotics OTC as I was able to purchase some in April for an underlying health condition.


In Spain, just as in the UK, a qualified pharmacist can prescribe and sell antibiotics for certain conditiions. It's not illegal, but it isn't as unregulated as it used to be.

https://prescriptionhope.com/can-a-...nly for a listed set,/or self-care strategies.



Lynn R said:


> Last year there was also a clampdown on painkillers, and 1000mg paracetamol or 600mg ibuprofen, for example, is not supposed to be available OTC either. I'm sure some pharmacies do flout the regulations, but most of them will refuse to sell these without a prescription.


It's not that long ago that doctors were prevented from issuing prescriptions for paracetamol, ibuprofen etc because they were so cheap it was decided people should buy their own! There's certainly no problem buying them over the counter in Alcalá.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Earlier this year I wanted to buy 30 tabs of 1g paracetamol as I had in the past. 

The pharmacy said they could only sell in packs, I think of 10 and they were more expensive than the 30 packs I bought sometime ago

Long story short. My GP put a prescription online for 30 tabs every 14 day.

Paying only 10% they are almost free and some months, after I have paid I think 10€ that month for other meds, they are free.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> In Spain, just as in the UK, a qualified pharmacist can prescribe and sell antibiotics for certain conditiions. It's not illegal, but it isn't as unregulated as it used to be.
> 
> https://prescriptionhope.com/can-a-...nly for a listed set,/or self-care strategies.
> 
> ...


With the case of paracetamol it depends on 



the strength
the number in the pack
Don't forget that paracetamol is sold in Spain at much higher strengths than are usual in the UK; 1grm, 650mg, 500mg whereas in the UK you are often sold 250mg.
I've never heard of the idea that doctors were prevented from issuing prescriptions because of the price...


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

A few years ago GPs were stopped from issuing some meds on prescription. 

I was on diclofenaco for arthritis and that was stopped. Not a problem as it was cheap over the counter. 

I am now on paracetamol 

Indo not recall cost being a factor in that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've never heard of the idea that doctors were prevented from issuing prescriptions because of the price...


Maybe it was just the Junta de Andalucia then, but I definitely remember them issuing a list of things that would no longer be offered on prescription, around the same time as they decided that generic meds would be supplied instead of branded ones.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A few years ago Drs. in Andalucía were stopped prescribing testosterone injectable because some *non-medical* person on the prescribing committee in Sevilla claimed that it was only for trans-gender people which was totally incorrect. I was on it for low testosterone caused by high levels of an enzyme (Aromatase) which was resulting high levels of triglycerides which block arteries.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe it was just the Junta de Andalucia then, but I definitely remember them issuing a list of things that would no longer be offered on prescription, around the same time as they decided that generic meds would be supplied instead of branded ones.


AFAIK you are correct. In the U.K. it was heading the same way some years ago. Many drugs are actually cheaper buying over the counter, saves NHSs money


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Going back to Lynn's original post..

My Spanish is bad , I have to make a doctors appointment but the thought of trying to explain symptoms on the phone is hopeless.

I've got the SaludResponde app on my phone and I've registered both mine and my husbands details, not sure where to go from here.. I presume I click on pedir cita , after that I get highlighted dates, non in June only 3 in July I'm not sure what these dates represent, surly not available appointments ? Non of these dates show my GP's name , I then have to put my telephone number in.. Presumably somebody will phone me back ,? As I don't know how long it will be before somebody phones me back its impossible to have a translator .. Is this the correct sequence,? When I get the phone call back , who will I be talking to , just somebody to arrange an appointment or to a doctor ? HELP please, I really need to see my doctor and I'm getting into a panic.. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

manclad said:


> Going back to Lynn's original post..
> 
> My Spanish is bad , I have to make a doctors appointment but the thought of trying to explain symptoms on the phone is hopeless.
> 
> ...


This is what it says on the SAS (Andalucia) website at the moment (machine translation):



> *Appointment for telephone consultation in health centers and clinics *
> After booking your appointment for telephone consultation, the professional will contact you by telephone on the assigned date. The selected time may vary. Stay tuned to the phone: It is important to answer calls that have a long or hidden number. If you need more information you can contact your health center or office.


Are you able to visit the health centre and ask to speak to someone in person?


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Alcalaína.

We have been to the health center but didn't get any joy..
I don't know how I can get over trying to describe my symptoms, unless I know the time of a call I cant have a translator sitting around waiting. This is going to be a real problem for people like us , I'm sure there a a lot of them ..Apart from paying privately every time I want to see a doctor which I can ill afford to do especially as we are both older and have very limited income, I'm at a loss at what to do...


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you not document your symptoms and relevant information into a document and use google translate to produce a Spanish version which you give to the Dr to read?


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Once I get to see my doctor Im ok , she speaks a bit of English and between us we can manage, The problem is actually getting the apointment to see my doctor in person , once I put my phone number in Im not sure who will phone me, Alcalaína kindly copied what it said on the SAS website , it says a professional , I wonder if this means your own doctor.. ? 
If anybody that doesnt have good Spanish has been through this process perhaps they can let me know the procedure ?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

manclad said:


> Once I get to see my doctor Im ok , she speaks a bit of English and between us we can manage, The problem is actually getting the apointment to see my doctor in person , once I put my phone number in Im not sure who will phone me, Alcalaína kindly copied what it said on the SAS website , it says a professional , I wonder if this means your own doctor.. ?
> If anybody that doesnt have good Spanish has been through this process perhaps they can let me know the procedure ?


I'm sorry I can't help with describing the process because I haven't needed to ask for an appointment since the new system began.

I do sympathise with your difficulties, I knew it would cause problems for a good many people which is why I started the thread originally, and I take your point that you can't even enlist the help of a translator or someone who speaks Spanish as you won't know when to expect the call back. All I can suggest is what I would have done before I learned Spanish - write down details of your symptoms and use Google translate or another translation app to translate them into Spanish and have a copy nearby (not on your phone) so you can read them out to whoever calls you back - and begin the conversation by saying "sorry but I don't speak Spanish very well".

Can I also suggest that you and anyone else for whom the new system will cause difficulties also raise this with the Servicio Andaluz de Salud. They need to know it is not suitable for everyone. You can do this via their website (not saying they will take any notice but if no-one raises it they certainly won't):-

https://www.sspa.juntadeandalucia.es/servicioandaluzdesalud/contacto/sugerencias/registro


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Are you saying that if I went to the surgery to make an appointment that they would send me away and tell me to phone for an appointment?


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

If this is the case, there will be a lot of people who will avoid going to the doctors. Maybe even using A &E as an alternative.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> Are you saying that if I went to the surgery to make an appointment that they would send me away and tell me to phone for an appointment?


That is exactly the experience forum members have described in posts #3 and #5 of this thread, and people on another forum have found the same thing. I cannot say if it would be true of your health centre.

This is what one person said elsewhere:-

"Before I made an appointment, via the app, for my wife she decided to go to our local health centre, in Torre del Mar, to try to make an appointment.
She was told to go away and make an appointment via the app or phone."

And I agree, it will put some people off trying to see their GP and may lead to more of them going directly to A&E (although A&E reception staff here would probably not be shy about telling them to go to their GP if it was not an emergency). That's why I think it is important that people who have concerns about the new system should make the Servicio Andaluz de Salud aware of them.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I'm sorry I can't help with describing the process because I haven't needed to ask for an appointment since the new system began.
> 
> I do sympathise with your difficulties, I knew it would cause problems for a good many people which is why I started the thread originally, and I take your point that you can't even enlist the help of a translator or someone who speaks Spanish as you won't know when to expect the call back. All I can suggest is what I would have done before I learned Spanish - write down details of your symptoms and use Google translate or another translation app to translate them into Spanish and have a copy nearby (not on your phone) so you can read them out to whoever calls you back - and begin the conversation by saying "sorry but I don't speak Spanish very well".
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynn, I will do that


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Beach buddy said:


> Are you saying that if I went to the surgery to make an appointment that they would send me away and tell me to phone for an appointment?



Yes that's what happened to me, they told me to use the Salud Responde app , which is where my problems start..


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Very sad state of affairs, however when I have been down to book an appointment directly at the Health Centre I have come away saying never again! Why does it take some people so long to make 1 appointment and the noise! However I digress, I don’t have to go again until October so I shall see. It doesn’t worry me to use the app(have been using it for ages)and I am lucky not to have a problem with the phone and language but I do see how difficult it will be for some. Will lead to a lot of problems I think.
Might encourage people to learn the language, though I know for some this , as well, is difficult


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just had my first experience with the telephone call back system (but only to request a repeat prescription). I used the app yesterday to request a telephone appointment (I thought there might have been an option just to request a repeat prescription, but there wasn't). The message which came up said I should expect a call at any time during the day.

The call came through this morning at 9.00 am. It was my own GP who rang (as far as I'm aware he doesn't speak any English, I have always spoken Spanish to him). He's quite elderly and I assume has been in post long before having a certain level of English was compulsory for a professional. I just asked if he could renew my prescription, he checked the details of my medication on his computer and told me he'd renewed it for a year. Thank you, end of conversation. Which is exactly what used to happen when I went to the health centre for an appointment to ask for a repeat prescription.

It does work (provided you can speak Spanish) but I am glad the phone didn't ring whilst I had a mouthful of food, was in the shower or somewhere noisy where I would have had difficulty hearing.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I had to get a repeat prescription and just went to the health centre gave them my card and the next day it was there. Took 5 minutes. Much better than the queuing involved before. With your remark about the English Speaking...my doctor speaks English but won’t . Fine for me but it means having to go with my hubby every time he goes. She won’t see him without me!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> I had to get a repeat prescription and just went to the health centre gave them my card and the next day it was there. Took 5 minutes. Much better than the queuing involved before. With your remark about the English Speaking...my doctor speaks English but won’t . Fine for me but it means having to go with my hubby every time he goes. She won’t see him without me!


But if you used the app before to make an appointment (which you said in an earlier post you had been using) then there was no queuing involved, you simply chose an appointment time which was convenient to you (I used to choose one around midday so called in for the appointment on my way to the shops and was in and out in five minutes, probably less).


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I usually book a couple of days in advance and as I am within walking distance from my centre I feel the walk is the way to go. Apart from which I hate the phone and don’t imagine I would hang around waiting for a phone call.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have used the ‘call back on the phone’ several times now. Repeating and even varying my prescription has worked well. 

Next week I have an appointment with a consultant for a ‘too long lasting’ sore throat. Had I seen my GP she would have taken the action. 

When called back, twice it has been in English the other times by
my GP whom I have always spoken to in Spanish.

So far I have found the change from having to physically see my GP to on the phone, more convenient. I hope it becomes the new norm.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Lynn... Thanks for your message, I have replied but cant see if its been sent to you, can you let me know ?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

manclad said:


> Hi Lynn... Thanks for your message, I have replied but cant see if its been sent to you, can you let me know ?


Hi

Yes I did get the message, have just replied, sorry for the delay but I've been out since this morning.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

My experience with my phonecall trying to arrange a doctors appointment ,
Id already contacted Salud Responde and was told that the doctor is obliged to phone them so they can have a three way conversation with any language difficulties .. But its up to the individual doctor if he uses this service or not.. I eventually got my phonecall yesterday after waiting two and half weeks, I read out my prepared translated note to him , My own doctor spoke some English but apparently she isn't there anymore I got an appointment with the doctor I spoke to for Monday , I am going to pay a translator to come with me, by the time I get to see the doctor the whole process will have taken three and half weeks, considering before this I could usually make an appointment at the desk for the following day this certainly doesn't seem like progress


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I would check to make sure an interpreter will allowed to accompany you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> I would check to make sure an interpreter will allowed to accompany you.


Of course they can. Why wouldn't they allow it?


----------



## RobGre (May 11, 2020)

I' ve been avoiding my local medical centre because after moving to the area in 2018 I registered there only to be told a year later I was not registered and had to go through the palava all over again. I haven't bothered yet, I can't stand getting the empadronamiento


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RobGre said:


> I' ve been avoiding my local medical centre because after moving to the area in 2018 I registered there only to be told a year later I was not registered and had to go through the palava all over again. I haven't bothered yet, I can't stand getting the empadronamiento


I think you may be confused . Empadronamiento is just going to the town hall and registering on the list. I think you might be confused with registering as a resident which MUST be done within 3 months of arrival.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This should make it all as clear as ...
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residen...ls-who-register-as-resident-after-6-july-2020


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Good news - face to face appointments with doctors in the public health system in Andalucia are to become available again from 2 March.









Las citas presenciales en Atención Primaria volverán a Andalucía desde el 2 de marzo


El consejero de Salud y Familias de la Junta de Andalucía, Jesús Aguirre, ha anunciado este miércoles en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

I must say I find that odd

Nothing has happened, or will have happened by 2nd March except maybe a few lucky ones will have had a vaccine.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Our Surgery in UK has face to face appointments but only after triage on the phone. So Limited. I have had a letter from St. Richards, chichester. It says, this is your appointment for a telephone consultation, we will telephone you on the number shown below. Please allow 30 mins flexibility.. Please have your medications with you and your diary as it might be possible to agree a further date for treatment or a visit to hospital appointment.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

ElaineG said:


> I must say I find that odd
> 
> Nothing has happened, or will have happened by 2nd March except maybe a few lucky ones will have had a vaccine.


Maybe all the health workers will have been vaccinated.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Maybe all the health workers will have been vaccinated.


That could well be relevant, but the JdeA's spokesperson's announcement said, I think, that it was because case numbers of the virus had dropped so much.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Seems to coincide with the seasonal yearly pattern of the normal Flu virus 🤔


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It was extremely unpopular here, the doctors never phoned when they were supposed to, and people ended up going to the Consultorio and demanding to see someone. I guess there will be a mad rush now as people have been saving up their minor ailments!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> It was extremely unpopular here, the doctors never phoned when they were supposed to, and people ended up going to the Consultorio and demanding to see someone. I guess there will be a mad rush now as people have been saving up their minor ailments!


I thought it must be because they had had a great many complaints from the public, because originally (as reports I linked to at the beginning of the thread said) they had said the change would be permanent.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Love Karma said:


> Seems to coincide with the seasonal yearly pattern of the normal Flu virus 🤔


Yes, But there is no Flu. Strange isn't it ha ha.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Yes, But there is no Flu. Strange isn't it ha ha.


My daughter had flu over xmas.

Tested negative for covid - doc said it was flu.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Isobella said:


> Yes, But there is no Flu. Strange isn't it ha ha.


Yes very strange indeed, read somewhere that its down by 98% in some countries....one would say almost eradicated


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Love Karma said:


> Yes very strange indeed, read somewhere that its down by 98% in some countries....one would say almost eradicated


Not surprising. No one has been anywhere and if they did wore a mask and kept 2 metres from others.
Booked doc phone call for two days ago 11 .40. He rang at 10. , said come up to surgery at 12. Got soecialist appointment in March. There were loads of speculative folk waiting - like the old days. No appointment.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

olivefarmer said:


> Not surprising. No one has been anywhere and if they did wore a mask and kept 2 metres from others.


Very surprising I would say, especially regarding the United Kingdom where from personal experience over Xmas period very few wore masks outdoors, very little social distancing in evidence either in West London or Stratford upon Avon....in fact it was very difficult to tell there was a pandemic going on unless you watched the TV. Those few days over Xmas when allowed the shops were packed, the underground was packed. Yet there has not been a single case of FLU in England this year, NOT One.......I find that more than surprising. 🤔


----------

